# Anyone interested in starting a little group



## ronmac13 (Oct 6, 2007)

i have been offered 131 acres to lease in jefferson county.

I figure itll probably be about 1500 dollars to lease.

So im looking for five members(including me).

That makes 300 dollar dues.

Im looking for people who dont want to get wasted every night(dont mind a little drinking but nothing to heavy), people who dont excessivily curse, law abiding, people who just want to have a good time and hunt.

I dont know about a guest policy since this isnt my land and its my first attempt to put something together.

im not sure where in jefferson i was just offered this tonight.


----------



## AlexPeres (Oct 6, 2007)

Where by in Jefferson I have a lease there also.


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 6, 2007)

im not exactly sure, i have to get in touch with the guy if i can get enough people to join.


----------



## AlexPeres (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm right off gamble road which is also called Main street. town of Avera


----------



## Zippin-z (Oct 6, 2007)

Can you set up a time to look at the lease? I have the members if you don't mind former and retired military. If so send me a pm with your contact number.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Oct 7, 2007)

I Live In Glascock County Just Next Door To Jefferson County, I Would Also Be Interested Depending On Which Part Of County..hopefully The North End But If Not That May Be Ok Too..just Let Me Know,thanks Stillhunter


----------



## white74horse (Oct 7, 2007)

might have 2 florida boys interested, white74horse@yahoo.com can you send pics of property or gps #s


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 8, 2007)

Myself and two friends have been looking for a place to get in on.  Might be interested in this.  sjsnid@juno.com


----------



## littlesmokie (Oct 10, 2007)

how far is jefferson from houston county,might be interrested


----------



## Dan King (Oct 11, 2007)

I would be interested if you still are looking for people.


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry guys, but its been awhile and havent heard anying from the guy.

I was really looking forward to starting this with some of the woodys folks.


----------

